# CARAMELS and ALBINOS



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 20, 2010)

Finally got some friends to come down and help me out with a few photos. Attached are some pics of how how some of my RPM projects are progressing.

Firstly are the holdback Caramel RPMs, these little fellas are a couple of males I held back. The background colour just keeps getting paler and the odd black fleck appears after each shed. 

Next is an Albino female I hope to breed with a young het male RPM. Fingers crossed for a successful pairing this season.

Cant wait for the next few years of designer snake projects...... hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## jahan (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice BARRAMUNDI.Best of luck in your new project.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 20, 2010)

When you say Het male RPM do you mean het for albino?


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 20, 2010)

Beautiful animals, there is some really exciting designer projects coming on, good luck with those keep us posted with your results.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 20, 2010)

very nice barra..


----------



## krusty (Jun 20, 2010)

top stuff.


----------



## shaye (Jun 20, 2010)

good stuff nice snakes there would be happy to own some myself


----------



## samson (Jun 20, 2010)

going to be very exciting times over the next few years good to see some of our boys giving the yanks a run for there money keep up the good work barra


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 20, 2010)

that caramel is stunning!!


----------



## bensen (Jun 20, 2010)

but not the canadians

[video=youtube;ZWrA7x_Nnhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWrA7x_Nnhc&NR=1[/video]


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 20, 2010)

junglepython2 said:


> When you say Het male RPM do you mean het for albino?



Yeah he is het for Albino.
I plan to combine the Caramel RPMs with the Albino next season which will produce Caramel RPMs that are het for Albino. Then I plan to breed the caramel het for albino RPM back to another Albino and get a Caramel Albino RPM. There is also the Caramel RPM to Caramel combination that will hopefully throw something different to what you see again, but this is still unproven to date.

Who knows what these outcomes will look like as it is combining the Caramel, Albino and RPM genetics, so the results really will be something special. An exciting few generations and combinations are not far away for the designer snake lovers


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 20, 2010)

Thought I should put up some updates of the Jungle RPMs aswell as some of my pure Palmerstons.


----------



## kupper (Jun 20, 2010)

as always mate very nice cant wait to get a few off you


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 20, 2010)

just amazing mate and well done. love the caramels just stunning.


----------



## Kurto (Jun 20, 2010)

Absolutely Smok'n Morelia mate!! 

Those Caramel RPMs Rock! Best of luck with your projects!


----------



## Barno111 (Jun 20, 2010)

great looking snakes mate!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 20, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Thought I should put up some updates of the Jungle RPMs aswell as some of my pure Palmerstons.
> 
> View attachment 151411
> View attachment 151410
> ...



LOL, got the email and those Jungle RPM's put the "whizzle in the fizzle" or however it goes....LOL

Absolute crackers. I got me a pair of RPM's of soirts the other day and will pick them up on Tuesday...can't wait...

keep us posted Barra, they are beautiful animals mate...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 20, 2010)

That jungle RPM reminds me of a PURE cracker Jungle Freak has on his site....one of the BEST jungles I have ever seen! I wish...i wish.....


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Scott,

as said in the email update they have just been paired, I will try and keep a close eye on them over the next few days and hopefully get a few pics of animals paired and mating.

Make sure you post some pics of the new arrivals.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 20, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Thanks Scott,
> 
> as said in the email update they have just been paired, I will try and keep a close eye on them over the next few days and hopefully get a few pics of animals paired and mating.
> 
> Make sure you post some pics of the new arrivals.



Ben,
These are NOT of that caliber mate, but something to work with...Do the RPM's keep the bright yellow colour into maturity or lose it like most jungles do with age?

Cheers mate...


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 20, 2010)

got email, will keep in touch.. the white rpm's sound nice..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 20, 2010)

Those morphs are totally amazing Ben 
Good luck this season
cheers 
Roger


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 20, 2010)

Some very nice looking snakes there Ben, these are starting to grab my interest more and more...keep up the good work and best of luck this season.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jun 20, 2010)

good work mate, you could serve those Carmel's at a restaurant...very nice.
any other plans with the julatten blood Rpms? god only knows what the Rpm
gene will do in albino form, cant wait to see the results....love seeing your pics.

Cheers


----------



## mojo73 (Jun 21, 2010)

Be sure at some point to run some diamond blood into those RPM's as it really intensifies the yellows.

Great projects you have going - you got to love that jaguar blood.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jun 21, 2010)

mojo73 said:


> Be sure at some point to run some diamond blood into those RPM's as it really intensifies the yellows.
> 
> Great projects you have going - you got to love that jaguar blood.


 
?


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 21, 2010)

all great looking snakes well done guys hopefully buy some jungles and albinos next year fingers crossed and bank account abled


----------



## PhilK (Jun 21, 2010)

Woah.. they look just like jaguars some of them - what is the difference?

Amazing snakes.. I wonder what our pythons will look like in 50 years. Reckon they'll be unrecognisable!


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Jun 21, 2010)

No difference Phil...


----------



## Tojo (Jun 21, 2010)

Barra they are hot mate! Would love a pair of RPM of that quality in my collection


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a comparison pic of one of the Caramels, on the left is after 1st shed, on the right at 6 months.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 21, 2010)

Very very nice mate. You must be one proud keeper  Great work.


----------



## mark83 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice barra. can't wait to see a bit of albino mixed in there.


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 21, 2010)

Those jungles and jungle RPMs awesome to you have some awesome stuff mate.
cheers
Scott


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 23, 2010)

How dare you put that paper on show (1st pic)!!! I lost money on that horse Run Bella run, freaking nag..... nice animals though Ben...


----------



## gunny (Jun 23, 2010)

A question for you Barra are those caramel carpets T+ albinos or a completely different morph. I am asking because T+ albino (caramels) in childrens and ball pythons are recessive. I understand from what i read from the last SXR sale that the morph is codominant with a super form. So are they T+ with a visual het or is it a different morph? and what does the super morph look like?
Thanks


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 23, 2010)

No their not t+, as said it (caramels) is a co-dom trait. I bred a Caramel to a RPM and got 50% of the clutch Caramel, 50% normal colouring. So it is definately co-dom.

So far I have not bred Caramel to Caramel and wont until next season. So the trait is still not fully proven to my knowledge. All though Southern X may produce a SUPER CARAMEL this season......

So all in all, it is co-dom, but to my knowledge we have not seen a super of this form of the Caramel gene, but its not too far away....

Thats all for tonight, got to go the wife is nagging........lol


----------



## Jason (Jun 23, 2010)

i think its safe to assume the caramel is proven... it's likely the line UK pythons have... they have albinos and sxr have jags and caramels... either way looking forward to being able to get some of these one day... very nice. really looking forward to seeing more darwin jags (any more pics?)


----------



## coobs (Jun 23, 2010)

G,day Barra,

Sorry for what may seem a total newbie question, but your awesome looking caramels, are they caramel coastals or darwins?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 24, 2010)

Jason, 
I will post more pics, I have some good ones still on the camera, but will have to wait till I can get some help to re-size and upload them (not real good with computers)

Coobs, all good mate, they are Coastals....
By the looks of your avatar pic we have a bit in common, I get up to Darwin 1 -2 times a year and fish the Finniss and Little Finniss........


----------



## kenneally1 (Jun 24, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Yeah he is het for Albino.
> I plan to combine the Caramel RPMs with the Albino next season which will produce Caramel RPMs that are het for Albino. Then I plan to breed the caramel het for albino RPM back to another Albino and get a Caramel Albino RPM. There is also the Caramel RPM to Caramel combination that will hopefully throw something different to what you see again, but this is still unproven to date.
> 
> Who knows what these outcomes will look like as it is combining the Caramel, Albino and RPM genetics, so the results really will be something special. An exciting few generations and combinations are not far away for the designer snake lovers


 


The super caramel jag is a stunning snake!!! best of luck with that project 






photo taken from paul harris's site ukpythons.


----------



## OzGecko (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, you have some very interesting animals there.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 21, 2010)

Thought I would post up some pics of the progress of the Albino RPM project. 

To date I have witnessed numerous matings by the young 100% het RPM with the ALBINO. With every mating I am becoming a little more confident of a succesful breeding of an ALBINO RPM this season.

As you may notice in the second pic, the female is developing follicles with noticable scale separation. I am noticing she is seeking out extra heat and coiling her rear half loosely. Fingers crossed......


----------



## jahan (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good BARRAMUNDI, goodluck with them.


----------



## James..94 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good Luck


----------



## Tojo (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good! Hope all works out!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 21, 2010)

nice ben..


----------



## Colin (Jul 21, 2010)

great stuff ben


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jul 21, 2010)

Can someone please enlighten me. I don't understand putting albinos to other forms except for maybe axanthic (trying to produce snow). Why would you put say an albino over a het RPM? IMO it will come out still looking like any other albino. I thought the whole thing with RPM's was the amazing contrast in colours that's highlighted with a reduced pattern. I don't see that happening in the albino version. Maybe I'm wrong. I also hear of people crossing albinos into other carpets and I don't understand why. I believe that they'll turn out just like any albino Darwin when albino crosses come out. The only cross that I think might be majorly different is diamonds because you could potentially get a mostly white snake with small yellow dots on it. I'd love to hear why people think they'll be different. 

Ben, please don't take this as me having a go at you, as it is far from that. I'm just curious as to the why and what results you and others are hoping to get from this cross.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 21, 2010)

So far there has only been 2 people (I think) worldwide who have bred an Albino RPM/JAG. You will notice that most standard Albino juveniles appear quite washed out, even ugly. However ALBINO RPMs/JAGs appear cleaner, more defined and boldly marked. 

How they progress as they mature is yet to be seen, but comparison pics of standard ALBINOs and ALBINO RPM/JAGs after their first shed clearly shows the RPM/JAG ALBINOs to be cleaner and more attractive at that stage.

Probably the main reason is to combine genetics, with further cross's to CARAMELS and in the future even ALBINO RPM to ALBINO RPM, such cross's and further line breeding will produce some new morphs, colourations and patterns......


----------



## Kurto (Jul 21, 2010)

Definitely some exciting time ahead in the world of morphs! I for one am pumped to see whats around the corner...

Good luck with your pairing Barramundi!


----------



## aussie-albino (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like he's giving it a good go there Barra got my fingers crossed and good luck with your result.

cheers
Scott


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck hitting the odds mate.


----------



## NickM (Jul 22, 2010)

There are currently at least 6 albino jags in the world, perhaps a few more, produced by a total of 5 breeders in the US and Europe.

Its not entirely true that they are nicer looking, in fact in half of them it was difficult to tell if they were jags at all , due to the lack of contrast.

The normal mutt albinos that will be produced alongside the albino jags will also be`less colorfull than pure darwin albinos. What makes the darwin albinos so colorfull is the brown pigments seen in the normal darwins, which turns orange in the albinos. By breeding coastal blood into them, you are reducing the brown and the result will be less colorfull albinos.

This is exactly what happened when jags became available in the US and Europe, it started an unprecendented wave of hybridization. It seems to be doing exactly the same thing in Australia and it will have the same result.

Nick


----------



## Colin (Jul 22, 2010)

couple of caramels


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 22, 2010)

if you reduce the pattern enuff wouldnt you get a patternless(white) albino? with a few orange spots down the sides?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 22, 2010)

AM Pythons,
I think you could get a more white python.
but until we get the zebra gene I doubt we'll ever get a completly patternless morelia.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks colin for pm.. explained. got it..


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 22, 2010)

NickM said:


> There are currently at least 6 albino jags in the world, perhaps a few more, produced by a total of 5 breeders in the US and Europe.
> 
> Its not entirely true that they are nicer looking, in fact in half of them it was difficult to tell if they were jags at all , due to the lack of contrast.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Nick

They definately are hard to tell apart as new hatchlings, however after their first shed the ALBINO RPM/JAGs definately seem to show more contrast, they have a much paler background colour that has a tinge of lemon yellow look to it and of course the unique reduced head and body pattern. If the colouring up of regular RPM/JAGs is anything to go by, then the ALBINO RPM/JAGs will certainly intensify dramatically more as they grow.

The pictures of ALBINO RPM/JAGs after their first shed that I have seen (morelia pythons forum) certainly appear more striking than standard ALBINO hatchlings. I think most ALBINO breeders in Australia will agree that the majority of standard ALBINO hatchlings are quite ordinary looking even after 4 or 5 sheds. They have little contrast and appear almost smudgy brown/pink in colour. Once they reach about 12 months of age they certainly become extremely attractive. 

In regards to reducing the Brown colouration in Albinos by mixing in coastal blood, I think you are a bit off the mark there. 

You are definately right that the brown or dark colouration increases the vibrant orange and contrast. But I think most people will agree that Coastals in general have just as much dark colouration, sometimes even darker and more of it. Therefore there will be little to no difference in the end result as far as colouration and contrast is concerned.


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 22, 2010)

are you able to link us to pics of the baby albino jag/rpm's mate?i tried searching but had no luck


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 22, 2010)

for the ppl that havnt seen one.. pic by aussiejonView attachment 155874


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 22, 2010)

there in 'carpets' then go to morphs...


----------



## No-two (Jul 22, 2010)

Mmmm that's a nice looking albino.


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks mate,is that one after it's 1st shed?or after a couple of sheds


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 22, 2010)

that one has only one shed.. so by 12 months they should look hot...


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 22, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> that one has only one shed.. so by 12 months they should look hot...



whoa,only shed once.I can only imagine what they will look like in 12 months(absolutely stunning i bet)


----------



## NickM (Jul 22, 2010)

The coastal blood people are using in the US and in Europe contains almost no brown. The Coastal gene pool in Europe and the USA is comprised of mostly northern coastal carpets which are just grey and black snakes. In Australia you have access to much more diversity in your coastals, including those nice brown , southern animals.

Jags tend to be ugly as babies, and so do albinos so I would expect the albino jags to look quite different in 6 months.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats first shed azn4114

Here's a pic from a guy in germany.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats what I m talking about..... puts the "shizzle on my wizzle" they are damn hot.......

Those couple of photos IMO definately suggest they will colour up remarkably well in the long run. That much colour and contrast after 1 shed is a huge difference to standard ALBINOS........

Nick,
Yeah your definately right there, I wasn't thinking from your perspective over there. As you said over here we have a massive amount of genetic diversity to work with and huge supply of alternate lines of each carpet type. I think RPM/JAGs are quite good looking as hatchos, definately better than standard carpets......But thats just my opinion.....


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 22, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Thats what I m talking about..... puts the "shizzle on my wizzle" they are damn hot...


 
lol.. your 'wizzle' will be covered with 'shizzle' if your rpm x albino's hatch out....lol..


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 22, 2010)

You have no idea......EXCITED JUST THINKING ABOUT IT....


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 22, 2010)

i have some idea Ben...lol..


----------



## Colin (Jul 22, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Thats what I m talking about..... puts the "shizzle on my wizzle" they are damn hot.......
> 
> Those couple of photos IMO definately suggest they will colour up remarkably well in the long run. That much colour and contrast after 1 shed is a huge difference to standard ALBINOS........



puts the "shizzle on my wizzle" too mate :lol:


----------



## mark83 (Jul 22, 2010)

they look unreal. will be good to see what they look like as adults.


----------



## yommy (Jul 22, 2010)

cracker animals. 

Personally not into the RPM's but i can appreciate a hot looking pythons and these are hot...........


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 23, 2010)

Not exactly sure what comprises either a "shizzle" nor a "wizzle" but I believe those animals do the same to me? I think?


----------



## mungus (Jul 23, 2010)

Colin said:


> puts the "shizzle on my wizzle" too mate :lol:



I need to sit down for a while...............................:lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 23, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Thats first shed azn4114
> 
> Here's a pic from a guy in germany.


 thanks for posting mate,i can imagine how happy the person who produced these would have been when he saw this sight(and still happy to this day i bet)


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jul 23, 2010)

Any pics of albino jag hatchie next to an normal instead of next to a normal hatchie and normal jag hatchie? (wow seems weird putting 'normal' before either jag or albino)!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jul 23, 2010)

These are standard darwins out of their eggs. They do not come close to those Albino jags. Those jags have got variegata and harrisoni genetics mixed together. I think that might be part of the reason for the contrast.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jul 23, 2010)

Here are some Jags with harrisoni genetics mixed into them. The photos are of an American breeders animals.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 23, 2010)

your projects are looking good love the caramels well done


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 23, 2010)

Carpetpythons, those would be high % IJ's tho yeah?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jul 23, 2010)

Yip!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 23, 2010)

IJ jags mate..


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jul 23, 2010)

The people that 'imported' jags in to Aus should have at least got some decent ones like those....
albinos with such a reduced pattern like those harrisoni are just going
change the way people think about this hobby completly. the price tag on non Rpm albinos
are going to be interesting to see in a few years...alot of people are giving up on the hobby 
and wanting out because its hit a bump recently...but boy has it got a big future IMO once some of these 
carpet get abit cheaper, colourfull and to some more interesting, more people will get into this hobby. 
we do have more then 20 millon people in this country...and more to come.


----------



## NickM (Jul 23, 2010)

Are none of you guys the least bit concerned about the MASSIVE amount of hybridization thats now starting in Australia and the huge negative long term affects it will have. In 5 years your gene pool will look like ours, which is a complete mess, all for the sake of mixed blood jaguars?

Nick


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 23, 2010)

NickM said:


> Are none of you guys the least bit concerned about the MASSIVE amount of hybridization thats now starting in Australia and the huge negative long term affects it will have. In 5 years your gene pool will look like ours, which is a complete mess, all for the sake of mixed blood jaguars?
> 
> Nick


we are AUSTRALIA not USA.. we dont need to 'import'(one word for it) morelia, we have a gene 'ocean' mate, not a limited amount of snakes to work with, please dont think that every RPM you see in oz is related to an 'americian' animal, there are breeders over here that have been working on RPM's without the help from USA...


----------



## Kurto (Jul 23, 2010)

NickM said:


> Are none of you guys the least bit concerned about the MASSIVE amount of hybridization thats now starting in Australia and the huge negative long term affects it will have. In 5 years your gene pool will look like ours, which is a complete mess, all for the sake of mixed blood jaguars?
> 
> Nick


 
The US had tiny gene pool to start with!!

There are still a MASSIVE amount of purist breeders here in Australia. Let alone the wild populations, which are still for the most part, incredibly stable..


----------



## NickM (Jul 23, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> please dont think that every RPM you see in oz is related to an 'americian' animal, there are breeders over here that have been working on RPM's without the help from USA...



Thats true, your RPMs are not related to any USA animals, They are all related to European animals!

Its almost comical to hear these arguements, as I heard them all here as well when it started, and you can clearly see how it worked out for us. Just remember these posts in 5 years when most of the carpets in your captive gene pool are suspect. 

Nick


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 23, 2010)

NickM said:


> Thats true, your RPMs are not related to any USA animals, They are all related to European animals!
> 
> Its almost comical to hear these arguements, as I heard them all here as well when it started, and you can clearly see how it worked out for us. Just remember these posts in 5 years when most of the carpets in your captive gene pool are suspect.
> 
> Nick


 
Most of us have given up commenting on these types of threads Nick as more often than not our posts just get deleted.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 23, 2010)

Good Luck Barra, keep us posted of the progress.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 23, 2010)

if we were breeding corn snakes that might happen..lol.. but were breeding morelia.. so from your comments everyone in Australia is about to stop breeding any locale animals & only bred hybrids & jags to take over the wild population..lol.. i dont think the 'purists' will agree with ya mate.. im sure there will be a few ppl still breeding locale animals..


----------



## jahan (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes Nick, the jag gene did originate in EU and you yourself said that Jan Eric`s story about where the gene came from was a bit dodgey.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jul 23, 2010)

man i dont really understand the genetics talk or anything technicle...but dang some of those snakes are HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> we are AUSTRALIA not USA.. we dont need to 'import'(one word for it) morelia, we have a gene 'ocean' mate, not a limited amount of snakes to work with, please dont think that every RPM you see in oz is related to an 'americian' animal, there are breeders over here that have been working on RPM's without the help from USA...


 Sorry guys, don't know how to multi quote just yet  ....Well said AM!!


----------



## Perko (Jul 23, 2010)

Are we re-stocking wild populations or talking about the pet trade?
Yeah, i thought so..........


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jul 23, 2010)

i better keep Quiet for a while and not flood this guys good thread. :lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

fusion said:


> Southside morelia :lol:
> im sure the more expensive jags would be out of the question. *NOT now by the sounds of it!!!  *
> they proberly used a cheap brand of tap too :lol:AAAAAAHHHHH....so that's how they do it????


 :lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 23, 2010)

i think the yanks are just annoyed that we now have jags that dont have neuro problems, now they have to try & get one back over there(now that we have 'cleaned' them up for them)... Americians dont like coming 2nd to anyone..... guys we have the genes & animals to show them how it should of been done in the first place..so lets do it.. time will tell.. it would be like saying we could breed a better type of 'Americian eagle' from the 10 to 20 we have in the zoo's of Australia than the Americian could breed from there 1/2 a million they have in captivity/wild...


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 23, 2010)

I would just like to say thanks to everyone for their support and comments.....It certainly is an exciting time with some great projects coming through. The good news is this is just the tip of the iceberg as far as colours and patterns are concerned with our Morelia(just look at some of the pics posted by carpetpythons.com).

Nick M and other members are entitled to their opinions, but at the end of the day the pro/con debate is going to rage for ever and nobody is ever going to win it.... I really dont want this thread to turn into another mud slinging match, that has happened all too often lately. Why not just enjoy them for what they are, stunning looking Morelia......

Once again thanks for the comments........


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!  They really are lovely snakes!! 

RedEyeGirl


----------



## Colin (Jul 23, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Nick M and other members are entitled to their opinions, but at the end of the day the pro/con debate is going to rage for ever and nobody is ever going to win it.... I really dont want this thread to turn into another mud slinging match, that has happened all too often lately. Why not just enjoy them for what they are, stunning looking Morelia


 
well said barramundi..


----------



## jay76 (Jul 24, 2010)

There is some very nice snakes there


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 24, 2010)

i with you Ben.. well said, thanks Colin 'annoyed' is the word i was looking for..lol..


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 25, 2010)

Another caramel ... this one needs a jag buddy


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice mate


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 25, 2010)

thats hot codered... i just need one of them to now...


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 25, 2010)

top looking animal code red could u tell me what the caramels are worth as i havent seen to many for sale 

cheers ben moses


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 25, 2010)

im after some caramels so would be interested to


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 25, 2010)

thinking this myself today, 1 caramel wanted..


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 26, 2010)

As far as CARAMELs available this season, I believe probably only Southern x and myself will have any available. 

I Was looking through my CARAMEL holdbacks this morning and just cant get over how much they have changed. 

The CARAMEL RPMs as new hatchies had a really red pattern and pale almost white/grey/cream background with 1 or 2 black spots or no black at all. They just about looked like SUPER CARAMELS..... 

Now one of them has lost the red look and looks very yellow/orange with a cream/white background and 50 or so sporadic black scales like your typical CARAMEL RPM/JAG.

Another that was the typical red colouration as a new hatchie now has a cream backround with just an orange pattern with just 2 scales of black on the whole snake.

The 3rd CARAMEL RPM was/is basically the same but with about 15 black scales.

The CARAMELS posted by Colin and Code Red are typical of normal (non RPM/JAG) CARAMELs. My sibs maintained the overall orange look for about 6 months and have slowly become a clean orange/brown but with the noticeable CARAMEL look to the edge of the pattern, neck and head area. 

These CARAMELs really are an exciting prospect, this gene is very strong and has awesome potential to be combined with other traits and produce new colourations and morphs.......

I will get some comparison pics up soon.......


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds like there coming along great.. cant wait to see pics...


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah their pretty hot little snakes. 

I get my Mrs to come in to the herp room and have a look at them every 2 or 3 weeks, her reaction is always along the lines of how different and how much they stand out when she compares them with the other RPMs.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 26, 2010)

Top job Barra, can't help but feel envious of the snakes you are currently working with.

Must be getting very excited now with the Albino x RPM, as my albino is already showing signs of a pre-lay shed. Would love to hear if there are any further developments on her?

All the best for the season Barra...

Wayne


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 27, 2010)

pics Ben..lol.. any?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 27, 2010)

I havnt got onto it yet, will try today, but I need the mrs to help me resize and save them. I hate technology......


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 27, 2010)

im the same mate dont worry.. we dont really care about your computer skills.. its the hot stuff your breeding were here to see.. keep doing what your doing mate...lol.


----------



## Perko (Jul 27, 2010)

Just seen a pic of Paul Harris's super caramel jaguars on another forum.

Holy #$%^, i have a new favourite......


----------



## Kurto (Jul 27, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Just seen a pic of Paul Harris's super caramel jaguars on another forum.
> 
> Holy #$%^, i have a new favourite......


 
I know, pretty sweet hey!!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 27, 2010)

That 13mth old is an absolute stunner hey CraigP


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 27, 2010)

SCJ, paul harris's are hot...really nice...


----------



## Retic (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a dilemma, Paul is a friend but does that mean I can still hate him ? 



CraigP said:


> Just seen a pic of Paul Harris's super caramel jaguars on another forum.
> 
> Holy #$%^, i have a new favourite......


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all, just thought I would add an update to this thread. I havnt been around much lately as I am working a new job and dont have alot of time spare to contribute to this forum. 

So far the season is going well with the ALBINO female already having a pre-lay. The only male to mate with her was a 100% het for ALBINO RPM/JAG. If all goes well and all eggs are fertile, successfully incubated and the ratios work out favourably we should see the first ALBINO RPM/JAGS in Australia. woooohooooo

As for the CARAMELS they are running on time with last season, they are currently swollen with follicles and are looking very promising for another succesfull breeding.

Although this thread is dedicated to CARAMELS and ALBINOS I think it is cool to let you know the JUNGLE RPM/JAGS are also very swollen and looking very promising. They have been paired with a quality fully striped Palmerston Jungle so the offspring will be among the best I have ever produced.

I will add some pics in the next few days........Hope everyones seasons are going well.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 25, 2010)

Finally some pics to add to the thread, above is an updated pic of the WHITE male and father to the two caramel rpm/jags pictured 2 and 4 . The 3rd photo is an updated pic of the CARAMEL mother. This female is currently gravid along with the 50% Jungle RPM/JAGS and the ALBINO female which was paired with the 100% het RPM/JAG. Also as stated above there will be some quality TIGER RPM/JAGS produced from the female pictured below, her clutch was sired by the WHITE male

So all in all there will be some cutting edge RPM/JAGS produced in the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Perko (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome looking snakes


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 25, 2010)

Also the WHITE male looks to have sired a clutch to the Julatten above and a striped Palmerston male to the 50% Jungle female in the 3rd pic. As stated above the 100% het RPM/JAG male has done the job on the ALBINO female with eggs expected in the next 14 days.......


----------



## BenReyn (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm loving the caramels in the first picture posted, great work 
Ben.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 25, 2010)

krackers mate..


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 25, 2010)

gorgeous snakes the barra, great work so far and some real crackers to look forward to!!!!!


donks


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 26, 2010)

thought I would add a few pics of some of last years 50% jungle hatchos and the pairing that will result in the 75% Hatchos


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 26, 2010)

and the 3rd CARAMEL holdback which I forgot to post yesterday, this one seems to get the odd black scale here and there after each shed, where the other 2 dont and as you can see both have less than 5 black scales on their body.......


----------



## Colin (Sep 26, 2010)

love those three caramel rpms barra  fantastic looking snakes


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 26, 2010)

chest tightning... difficulty breathing... WOW... i think i just had a heart attack... there HOT mate.. lol..


----------



## Colin (Sep 26, 2010)

posted these in another thread but thought I'd add here.. 
couple of rpm het albinos


----------



## blakehose (Sep 26, 2010)

It's exciting times to see pairings like that.... Love your work Barra


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 26, 2010)

Love pics 1 & 3 Very nice indeed!!


----------



## The Devil (Sep 26, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> View attachment 165249
> View attachment 165248
> View attachment 165247
> 
> ...



Barra,((( Also the WHITE male looks to have sired a clutch to the Julatten above))) mate it just looks like a bad case of gas!!!!!

She is looking like a pre-lay is just around the corner, I guessing 16 eggs, either that or she has been with a BHP.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 26, 2010)

lol, lets hope so.......


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 26, 2010)

Barra, I just showed Melly some of those photos and she lost the plot. I'll have to give you a call next time I'm down there and we'll pop in


----------



## MoOrelia (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry guyz but for an non english like me plz tel me what the hell are the "RPM"....i get crazy try to finding wich snake/morph is that !!!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 28, 2010)

MoOrelia said:


> Sorry guyz but for an non english like me plz tel me what the hell are the "RPM"....i get crazy try to finding wich snake/morph is that !!!!!



RPM (Reduce Pattern Morelia) is what you know as a JAG.


----------



## MoOrelia (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh jeez why don't u use JAG (same numbers of letters haha) 

Thanks mate


----------

